# Shooting pains!!



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi me again sorry I'm such a pain 

I'm 38 weeks and 3 days and i have been intears tonight because everytime baby moves I'm getting shoots pains in my vagina and it really hurts.  I can only describe it as if there is something in my vagina it really hurts.  I do have SPD and in the last week or so its just suddenly got worse and walking is becoming very hard as i have constant pressure like i need to go wee badly but when i go to the toilet there is not much there plus one side of my pubic bone feels like it has give up. 

I don't know how long i can go on with the shooting pains they really hurt, would they consider inducing me early or is that a definite no no.?? I prob should mention i have had loads of braxion Hicks last night they lasted 7 hours coming every 10 Min's and lasting 2-3 Min's then just stopped.  

Any advice would be great feeling very miserable. 

Thanks again x
shye


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm sorry that you are in so much pain.  It all depends on your consultant as to whether they would induce you or not, as some will and some won't.  Have you got an appointment soon to see your consultant?  The braxton hicks you are having are quite common at this stage.  Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks x

When i went to toliet tonight the pain was really bad in my back i have a feeling that maybe im storing wee and not releasing it all as the pain is awful when i wee but it goes about 10 mins later. x

Shye x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You need to get a urine test to rule out infection.  Can you arrange to see your midwife or gp tomorrow?


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Thanks it turns out i have a bad kidney infection, they have given me Antibiotics so hopefully all will be well soon. xxx
thanks x
shye


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hope they start working for you soon,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

